# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Druzy tarczy n ii obu oczu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jakieś 1,5 roku temu ziagnozowano u mnie druzy tarczy nerwu wzrokowego. Okulistka powiedziała jednak, że mam sie tym nie przejmować. Podczas kolejnej kontroli po około pół roku okazało się,żę druzy znacznie się powiększyły. Zlecono mi wykonanie OCT. na badaniu wyszło, że są ubytki włókien tarcz n II. Okulistka poinformowała mnie, że nie ma to leków i ma sie zgłosić na kontrole za rok. Poszłam do innego okulisty, do profesora, u którego wizyta kosztowała mnie 250 zł. Ale jedyne co usłyszałam to "nie ma na to leku, nikt w Polsce tego nie operuje". Jedyna co mam robić to kontrolować ciśnienie oka gdyz zbyt duże powoduje ucisk druzów na nerwu skutkiem czego są uszkodzenia włókien. Po raz kolejny poszłam więć do innego okulisty, niestety usłyszałam to samo. Miałam juz kilka razy robione pole widzenia, na których widoczne są ubytki. Co 3 mc mam sprawdzane ciśnienie oka. I to wszystko. Dobija mnie myśl, że nie  ma sposobu aby to zahamować. Zapyatałam ostatnio swojego okuliste (u którego juz zostałam) czy grozi mi utrata wzroku a on mi powiedział, że to jest jak loteria, nie da się tego przewidzieć...Jestem bezsilna. Boję się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam druzy i z moich doświadczeń wynika że ich powodem jest duże ciśnienie krwi. Pojawiają się kiedy się wściekam, z powodu zbyt dużego wysiłku fizycznego (wtedy też skacze ciśnienie). Po raz pierwszy zauważyłem ten problem w wieku mniej więcej siedemnastu lat podczas ekstremalnego wysiłku fizycznego (teraz 42). Druzy mam od około 11 lat i jest ich coraz więcej. Obraz jest podobny do AMD, najpierw pojawia się plamka a potem nieregularna linia, w miejsce tej plamki. Przez kilka lat nie chodziłem na kontrolę, ponieważ to niczego nie zmienia. Zastanawia mnie czy powinienem na to dostać orzeczenie o stopniu niepełnosprawności, ponieważ nie powinienem wykonywać wszystkich prac, jakie są na rynku pracy, bo mogę już prawie nic nie widzieć. Uszkodzenia pojawiają mi się przynajmniej raz na kilka miesięcy i nie jestem w stanie się przed tym zabezpieczyć.

----------

